# Crufts 2010



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

Just read in Dog World that Crufts 2010 will be back on the tv, More 4 are going to be showing it with more emphasis on health and welfare of Pedigree dogs. It doesn't say if it will be every year they haven't said but at least it will be back on the box for all to see.

take care

Sarah


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

They did that last year too oh that german shepherd is a fantastic mover as he staggers around the ring on his back hocks, repeating mindlessly our dogs are healthy even when it was the English Bulldog. Explaining that the 10 month old Newfie was having a little problem with coordination because of his age which was about the only true thing they said. But as long as they actually show more than the group judging and some border collies doing agility then I'll be happy.


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Fantastic news that Crufts is back on TV! Especially as it will be debut Crufts for my old labrador (she will be 10!) - great entertainment value for her alone. She is, whats the word?? "Exhuberant", thats a good one. Yes, exhuberant in the ring  She LOVES it, just has so much fun showing. She rolls over while the judge is going over her, gallops and bounds like a puppy on the move and manages to hold her "stand" right until the judge gets to her when she absolutely has to do the 4 feet in the air leap!

CANT WAIT!!!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

I think it's good that it is going to be on TV because it reaches a wider audience, but I hope they are also going to do the coverage on "you-tube" like they did last year - they were broadcasting live all day and it was excellent.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Jess2308 said:


> Fantastic news that Crufts is back on TV! Especially as it will be debut Crufts for my old labrador (she will be 10!) - great entertainment value for her alone. She is, whats the word?? "Exhuberant", thats a good one. Yes, exhuberant in the ring  She LOVES it, just has so much fun showing. She rolls over while the judge is going over her, gallops and bounds like a puppy on the move and manages to hold her "stand" right until the judge gets to her when she absolutely has to do the 4 feet in the air leap!
> 
> CANT WAIT!!!


Heh heh - sounds like my male bergie! He is 9 this year, but he absolutely _loves_ being in the show ring - he looks about 2 the way he prances about!


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

Spellweaver said:


> I think it's good that it is going to be on TV because it reaches a wider audience, but I hope they are also going to do the coverage on "you-tube" like they did last year - they were broadcasting live all day and it was excellent.


Yes it is still going to be on you-tube and live on the KC website like last year.
Lets hope they do a better job than the BBC did.

take care

Sarah


----------



## My-Terriers (Jul 18, 2009)

Thats fantastic news. I used to love sitting down with the family and watching Crufts every year. 

Although I've already decided for christmas I want a 4 day pass for 2010 off my parents as my present! Saying that, anyone any idea when the tickets go on sale?! (Sorry to invade).


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

It just says "later this year" on their website - I think it's usually around late August/September time when the Best in Show tickets go on sale and they tend to sell out fairly quickly - although it's not been as bad since they moved the Best in Show Ring into the Arena cos there is much more seating. Keep an eye on their website on Crufts presented by the Kennel Club and they'll announce when tickets go on sale.


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm hoping to be there with at least one of my lhasa's 

Went to watch this year on the toy and utility day and then watched the rest of it on here, it was all from the main arena though and even though I love watching the agility and heelwork to music, it can get a bit boring after a few hours.


----------

